# Nervous Nellie - Paint?



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

None of those dead roses that wilt in a week for Valentines Day (which is her birthday too). My wife is getting a custom built steel frame. Seems the part she is most nervous about is the paint job. Below is a mockup of our current plan for the paint job. The goal is to have the hearts create the fade from white to red. Ultimately she would like more of a _heart "highlights"_ rather than a _heart "theme"_. The cockpit, saddle and wheels(?) will also be white.

*So what say the ladies? Too gaudy? Too girlie? Just right? Other comments or ideas.* Thanks for your help, Cupid.

Goldilocks is a petite, 45 year old nurse that often times rides with the boys and can make them hurt a little too.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

This from one of the guys - very Valentines dayish - very girly.

If she's that type then fine - it really depends on her - if not so girly you may want to rethink or tone it down some - mute the hearts or something entirely different.

My wife is fairly femanine but would think that was too much FWIW.

Give you props for coming up with your own design however.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm figuring that by now you know her pretty well.......so I'd go with what you picked!...I like it....having ridden with the lady.....I am only guessing that there will be a bunch of guys asking wtf as she blows past them!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm usually not into those sorts of paint jobs but I gotta say, I like it. I'm sure she'll love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My wife's bday is on valentines day too


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not a hearts kind of person, but that paint job is alright. Considering her birthday, it's not a bad look.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Goldilocks is a petite, 45 year old nurse that often times rides with the boys and can make them hurt a little too.


Oh man, could there be anything worse for a guy than to be passed by a woman on a bike with red hearts?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tandem*



il sogno said:


> Oh man, could there be anything worse for a guy than to be passed by a woman on a bike with red hearts?


Almost as humiliating for the guys as being dropped hard on a climb when she is on the back of the tandem.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like a pig.......being passed by her is made more tolerable by the view.......


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the idea, but on the mockup I don't really see the fade effect. There's a clear line where it goes from white-with-red-hearts to red-with-white-hearts. I don't see a fade. Why not gradually increase the size of the red hearts until they overlap, and it gradually becomes all red. I'm thinking of those MC Escher prints with the white birds going one way and the black ones the other. Or something like that.

Maybe just do the birds instead of the hearts? Avoid the "girly" issue?


----------

